# Got to sit in the MK3 TT again, this time at Le Mans...



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

The new S1 was there as well.

A few pix from a new angle:



















Had a friend there as well, so got to pose:


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Additional pix from Le Mans here if anyone is interested... The Audi building was a PHENOMENAL viewing area, 2 stories up near the Dunlop bridge. Totally free, with a General Admission ticket. Also had Frank Biela walk right by me after he lost to a faster kid on Forza Motosport on a lap of LeMans (kid won an XBox 1).

http://media.fotki.com/1_p,rstbqws****wdfkxstgqkrksgbbf,vi/bstdstbstxwqwqkttsgxbsrrkbwtf/1/435091/13073064/m_img810-vi.jpg

Many more photos available here: http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/travel/europe-2014/le-mans-2014/


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

The S1 is tiny!! I want one


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The S1 is already in Facelift trim, later this year the A1 will follow.
The 185 hp 1.4 ltr Twincharger engine will be replaced by a new 1.8 TFSI engine with ± 192 hp.
I would prefer a 1.8 ltr FWD over the 4WD S1, a lot less weight.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these pictures, I love the look of the car in these overhead images.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

